# Ibrahimovic ha scelto il Manchester United. Ma ad una condizione.



## admin (11 Aprile 2016)

Secondo quanto riportato da Sky Sports News, Zlatan Ibrahimovic ha scelto la sua prossima destinazione: il giocatore svedese, in scadenza con il Psg, giocherà nel Manchester United. Solo ad una condizione, però (che ad oggi sembra scontata): che Van Gaal vada via.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (11 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky Sports News, Zlatan Ibrahimovic ha scelto la sua prossima destinazione: il giocatore svedese, in scadenza con il Psg, giocherà nel Manchester United. Solo ad una condizione, però (che ad oggi sembra scontata): che Van Gaal vada dia.



Van Gallo deve ringraziare che si trova ad allenare un club inglese altrimenti lo avrebbero cacciato via alla seconda partita.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Aprile 2016)

Ma infatti andrà via e arriverà Mourinho. Anzi, dirò di più, Mourinho e Ibrahimovic sono già d'accordo e hanno già parlato.


----------



## Eziomare (11 Aprile 2016)

Condivido la presunta scelta di ibra, lo Utd e' squadra gloriosa e con tanta voglia di risorgere, ideale per lui. Lasciare il grande calcio con l'ennesima vittoria di un titolo nazionale (il più prestigioso) sarebbe perfettamente degno del calciatore leggendario che e'


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Aprile 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma infatti andrà via e arriverà Mourinho. Anzi, dirò di più, Mourinho e Ibrahimovic sono già d'accordo e hanno già parlato.



Io penso che se Ibra vince la Champions lascia il calcio europeo.


----------



## Eziomare (11 Aprile 2016)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Io penso che se Ibra vince la Champions lascia il calcio europeo.



Secondo me se vincesse la champions (io tifo per lui) sarebbe persino piu' invogliato a continuare a certi livelli...piu' vince, piu' si esalta e piu' e' fomentato


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Aprile 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma infatti andrà via e arriverà Mourinho. Anzi, dirò di più, Mourinho e Ibrahimovic sono già d'accordo e hanno già parlato.



anche io ho questa sensazione


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Aprile 2016)

Eziomare ha scritto:


> Secondo me se vincesse la champions (io tifo per lui) sarebbe persino piu' invogliato a continuare a certi livelli...piu' vince, piu' si esalta e piu' e' fomentato



Lo spero, ma ha sempre detto di voler smettere quando è al top per non rovinare la sua immagine.


----------



## Jino (11 Aprile 2016)

Andrà li e fa benone.


----------



## Ciachi (11 Aprile 2016)

I love you Zlatan!!!!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Aprile 2016)

*Van Gaal: "Il PSG è Zlatan, ed è fantastico. Miglior complimento di questo non posso fargli. Ma ormai ha 34 anni ed ho già parlato della nostra necessità di svecchiare la squadra"*


----------



## Torros (12 Aprile 2016)

meglio l'Msl o la Cina..


----------



## Gianni23 (12 Aprile 2016)

Ma il Manchester che deve rifondare e rilanciarsi punta a Ibra 35enne? Non è mica il milan.


----------

